
Morgan Stanley Predicts YouTube to Be a $20B Business - sinzone
http://www.redherring.com/internet/morgan-stanley-predicts-youtube-to-be-a-20b-business/
======
emmelaich
When companies get more revenue by allowing full albums on YouTube compared to
selling the cd/mp3, it's possible that YT are on a exponential curve upwards.

Good read: [http://www.volokh.com/2012/12/28/copyright-and-full-
albums-o...](http://www.volokh.com/2012/12/28/copyright-and-full-albums-on-
youtube/)

------
Zenst
This is the same Morgan Stanley that values Facebook at $100bn.

If anything I'd say they have undervalued YouTube, but who cares what Morgan
Stanley thinks after the amount of mess ups they have impossed upon the
public. I sure don't and with that I don't think I could ever trust them with
anything to do with money ever again.

~~~
josh2600
FB may yet be a $100bn company, if they can figure out intent and search.

They've got lots of time and no Rupert Murdoch to run them into the ground. I
wouldn't bet against them (although I wouldn't bet on them right now either).

------
joonix
What is the point of these "valuations?" It's credible to say that YouTube
might be a relic in 2020. How many web companies have a lifespan of 14 years?

~~~
noblethrasher
about

amazon

ars technica

ask

break.com

craigslist

dice

drudgereport

ebay

experts-exchange :(

google

imdb

ivillage

livejournal

lycos

monster

priceline

rottentomatoes

slashdot

travelocity

yahoo

~~~
pyre
Overstock.com (founded in 1997)

Buy.com (founded in 1997)

NewEgg (founded in 2001) is getting there with 12 years.

